# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  موسوعة الأطفال

## ابن الجنوب

القواعد الذهبية لتربية الطفل 

يمكن تلخيص القواعد الأساسية لتربية الطفل فيما يلي: 


1- مكافأة السلوك الجيد مكافأة سريعة دون تأجيل 
المكافأة والإثابة منهج تربوي أساسي في تسييس الطفل والسيطرة على سلوكه وتطويره وهي أيضا أداة هامة في خلق الحماس ورفع المعنويات وتنمية الثقة بالذات حتى عند الكبار أيضا لأنها تعكس معنى القبول الاجتماعي الذي هو جزء من الصحة النفسية 
والطفل الذي يثاب على سلوكه الجيد المقبول يتشجع على تكرار هذا السلوك مستقبلا 
مثال : ـ 
في فترة تدرب الطفل على تنظيم عملية الإخراج ( البول والبراز ) عندما يلتزم الطفل بالتبول في المكان المخصص على ألام أن تبادر فورا بتعزيز ومكافأة هذا السلوك الجيد إما عاطفيا وكلاميا ( بالتقبيل والمدح والتشجيع ) أو بإعطائه قطعة حلوى .. نفس الشيء ينطبق على الطفل الذي يتبول في فراشه ليلا حيث يكافأ عن كل ليلة جافة . 

أنواع المكافآت 
1- المكافأة الاجتماعية: 
هذا النوع على درجة كبيرة من الفعالية في تعزيز السلوك التكيفي المقبول والمرغوب عند الصغار والكبار معا . 
ما المقصود بالمكافأة الاجتماعية ؟ 
الابتسامة - التقبيل - المعانقة - الربت - المديح - الاهتمام - إيماءات الوجه المعبرة عن الرضا والاستحسان 
العناق والمديح والتقبيل تعبيرات عاطفية سهلة التنفيذ والأطفال عادة ميالون لهذا النوع من الإثابة 
قد يبخل بعض الآباء بإبداء الانتباه والمديح لسلوكيات جيدة أظهرها أولادهم إما لانشغالهم حيث لا وقت لديهم للانتباه إلى سلوكيات أطفالهم أو لاعتقادهم الخاطئ أن على أولادهم إظهار السلوك المهذب دون حاجة إلى إثابته آو مكافأته 
مثال : ـ 
الطفلة التي رغبت في مساعدة والدتها في بعض شئون المنزل كترتيب غرفة النوم مثلا ولم تجد أي إثابة من ألام فإنها تلقائيا لن تكون متحمسة لتكرار هذه المساعدة في المستقبل 
وبما أن هدفنا هو جعل السلوك السليم يتكرر مستقبلا فمن المهم إثابة السلوك ذاته وليس الطفل 
مثال:ـ 
الطفلة التي رتبت غرفة النوم ونظفتها يمكن إثابة سلوكها من قبل ألام بالقول التالي: ( تبدو الغرفة جميلة . وترتيبك لها وتنظيفها عمل رائع افتخر به يا ابنتي الحبيبة ) .. هذا القول له وقع اكبر في نفسية البنت من أن نقول لها ( أنت بنت شاطرة ) 
2- المكافأة المادية: 

دلت الإحصاءات على أن الإثابة الاجتماعية تأتي في المرتبة الأولى في تعزيز السلوك المرغوب بينما تأتي المكافأة المادية في المرتبة الثانية , ولكن هناك أطفال يفضلون المكافأة المادية . 
ما المقصود بالمكافأة المادية ؟ 
إعطاء قطعة حلوى - شراء لعبة - إعطاء نقود - إشراك الطفلة في إعداد الحلوى مع والدتها تعبيرا عن شكرها لها - السماح للطفل بمشاهدة التلفاز حتى ساعة متأخرة - اللعب بالكرة مع الوالد -اصطحاب الطفل في رحلة ترفيهية خاصة (حديقة حيوانات - .. الخ ) 
ملاحظات هامة 1- 

يجب تنفيذ المكافأة تنفيذا عاجلا بلا تردد ولا تأخير وذلك مباشرة بعد إظهار السلوك المرغوب فالتعجيل بإعطاء المكافأة هو مطلب شائع في السلوك الإنساني سواء للكبار أو الصغار 
2- على الأهل الامتناع عن إعطاء المكافأة لسلوك مشروط من قبل الطفل ( أي أن يشترط الطفل إعطائه المكافأة قبل تنفيذ السلوك المطلوب منه ) فالمكافأة يجب أن تأتي بعد تنفيذ السلوك المطلوب وليس قبله . 
2- عدم مكافأة السلوك السيئ مكافأة عارضة أو بصورة غير مباشرة 
السلوك غير المرغوب الذي يكافأ حتى ولو بصورة عارضة وبمحض الصدفة من شأنه أن يتعزز ويتكرر مستقبلا 
( مثال ) 
ألام التي تساهلت مع ابنتها في ذهابها إلى النوم في وقت محدد بحجة عدم رغبة البنت في النوم ثم رضخت ألام لطلبها بعد أن بكت البنت متذرعة بعدم قدرتها على تحمل بكاء وصراخ ابنتها 
تحليل 
في هذا الموقف تعلمت البنت أن في مقدورها اللجوء إلى البكاء مستقبلا لتلبية رغباتها و إجبار أمها على الرضوخ 
(مثال آخر) 
إغفال الوالدين للموعد المحدد لنوم الطفل وتركه مع التليفزيون هو مكافأة وتعزيز غير مباشر من جانب الوالدين لسلوك غير مستحب يؤدي إلى صراع بين الطفل وأهله إذا اجبروه بعد ذلك على النوم في وقت محدد 

3- معاقبة السلوك السيئ عقابا لا قسوة فيه و لا عنف 
2

أساليب لتنمية مهارات القراءة 


هناك أساليب كثيرة لتنمية مهارات القراءة ( المطالعة ) ومن أهم هذه الأساليب : 

1- تدريب الطلاب على القراءة المعبرة والممثلة للمعني ، حيث حركات اليد وتعبيرات الوجه والعينين ، وهنا تبرز أهمية القراءة النموذجية من فبل المعلم في جميع المراحل ليحاكيها الطلاب . 

2- الاهتمام بالقراءة الصامتة ، فالطالب لا يجيد الأداء الحسن إلا إذ فهم النص حق الفهم ، ولذلك وجب أن يبدأ الطالب بتفهم المعنى الإجمالي للنص عن طريق القراءة الصامتة ، ومناقشة المعلم للطلاب قبل القراءة الجهرية. 

3- تدريب الطلاب على القراءة السليمة ، من حيث مراعاة الشكل الصحيح للكلمات ولا سيما أو أخرها . 

4- معالجة الكلمات الجديدة بأكثر من طريقة مثل : استخدامها في جملة مفيدة ، ذكر المرادف ، ذكر المضاد ، طريقة التمثيل ، طريقة الرسم ، وهذه الطرائق كلها ينبغي أن يقوم بها الطالب لا المعلم فقط يسأل ويناقش ، وهناك طريقة أخري لعلاج الكلمات الجديدة وهي طريقة الوسائل المحسوسة مثل معنى كلمة معجم وكلمة خوذة ، وهذه الطريقة يقوم بها المعلم نفسه !! . 

5- تدريب الطلاب على الشجاعة في مواقف القراءة ومزاولتها أمام الآخرين بصوت واضح ، وأداء مؤثر دون تلجلج أو تلعثم أو تهيب وخجل ، ولذلك نؤكد على أهمية خروج الطالب ليقرأ النص أمام زملائه ، وأيضاً تدريب الطالب على الوقفة الصحيحة ومسك الكتاب بطريقة صحيحة وعدم السماح مطلقاً لأن يقرأ الطالب قراءة جهرية وهو جالس. 

6- تدريب الطالب على القراءة بسرعة مناسبة ، وبصوت مناسب ومن الملاحظ أن بعض المعلمين في المرحلة الابتدائية يطلبون من طلابهم رفع أصواتهم بالقراءة إلى حد الإزعاج مما يؤثر على صحتهم ولا سيما حناجرهم. 

7- تدريب الطلاب على الفهم وتنظيم الأفكار في أثناء القراءة . 

8- تدريب الطلاب على القراءة جملة جملة ، لا كلمة كلمة ، وتدريبهم كذلك على ما يحسن الوقوف عليه . 

9- تدريب الطلاب على التذوق الجمالي للنص ، والإحساس الفني والانفعال الوجداني بالتعبيرات والمعاني الرائعة. 

10- تمكين الطالب من القدرة على التركيز وجودة التلخيص للموضوع الذى يقرؤه . 

11- تشجيع الطلاب المتميزين في القراءة بمختلف الأساليب كالتشجيع المعنوي ، وخروجهم للقراءة والإلقاء في الإذاعة المدرسية وغيرها من أساليب التشجيع . 

12- غرس حب القراءة في نفوس الطلاب ، وتنمية الميل القرائي لدى الطلاب وتشجيع على القراءة الحرة الخارجة عن حدود المقرر الدراسي ووضع المسابقات والحوافز لتنمية هذا الميل . 

13- تدريب الطلاب على استخدام المعاجم والكشف فيها وحبذا لو كان هذا التدريب في المكتبة . 

14- تدريب الطلاب علي ترجمة علامات الترقيم إلى ما ترمز إليه من مشاعر وأحاسيس ، ليس في الصوت فقط بل حتى في تعبيرات الوجه . 

15- ينبغي ألا ينتهي الدرس حتى يجعل منه المعلم امتداداً للقراءة المنزلية أو المكتبية . 

16- علاج الطلاب الضعاف وعلاجهم يكون بالتركيز مع المعلم في أثناء القراءة النموذجية ، والصبر عليهم وأخذهم باللين والرفق ، وتشجيعهم من تقدم منهم ، وأما أخطأ الطلاب فيمكن إصلاحها بالطرق التالية : 

- تمضي القراءة الجهرية الأولى دون إصلاح الأخطاء إلا ما يترتب عليه فساد المعنى 
- بعد أن ينتهي الطالب من قراءة الجملة التي وقع الخطأ في إحدى كلماتها نطلب إعادتها مع تنبيهه على موضوع الخطأ ليتداركه . 
- يمكن أن نستعين ببعض الطلاب لإصلاح الخطأ لزملائهم القارئين . 
- قد يخطئ الطالب خطأ نحوياً أو صرفياً في نطق الكلمة فعلى المعلم أن يشير إلى القاعدة إشارة عابرة عن طريق المناقشة . 
- قد يخطئ الطالب في لفظ كلمة بسبب جهله في معناها وعلاج ذلك أن يناقشه المعلم حتى يعرف خطأه مع اشتراك جميع الطلاب فيما اخطأ فيه زميلهم . 
- يرى التربويين أنه إذا كان خطأ الطالب صغيراً لا قيمة له وخصوصاً إذا كان الطالب من الجيدين ونادراً ما يخطئ فلا بأس من تجاهل الخطأ وعدم مقاطعته

----------


## ابن الجنوب

لعالم الطفل مفاتيح، لا يدخله إلا من امتلكها، ولا يمتلكها إلا من تعرف عليها، وهي:

1- الطفل كيان إنساني سليم وليس حالة تربوية منحرفة.

2- الواجب عند الطفل يتحقق عبر اللذة أساسا وليس عبر الألم.

3- الزمن عند الطفل زمن نفسي وليس زمنا اجتماعيا.

4- العناد عند الطفل نزوع نحو اختبار مدى الاستقلالية وليس رغبة في المخالفة.

5- الفضاء عند الطفل مجال للتفكيك أي المعرفة وليس موضوعا للتركيب أي التوظيف.

6- كل رغبات الطفل مشروعة وتعبيره عن تلك الرغبات يأتي أحيانا بصورة خاطئة.

7- كل اضطراب في سلوك الطفل مرده إلى اضطراب في إشباع حاجاته التربوية.



و في ما يلي تفصيل ذلك:

1- الطفل كيان إنساني سليم وليس حالة تربوية منحرفة:

أولى مفاتيح عالم الطفل، تكمن فيما ورد عن المربي الأول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ' ما من مولود إلا يولد على الفطرة ' ليس هناك من يجهل هذه المقولة، ولكن القليل منا من يستطيع توظيف هذا الموقف النظري في تعامله مع الطفل: لأن المتأمل في نوع التدخل الذي نقوم به تجاه سلوك أطفالنا يدرك مباشرة أننا نتعامل معهم على اعتبار أنهم حالة تربوية منحرفة يلزمنا تقويمها، لا باعتبارهم كيانا إنسانيا سليما، كما يقتضيه فهمنا لمعنى 'الفطرة' الوارد في الحديث الشريف.

فنعمل بمقتضى ذلك المفهوم المنحرف على الوقوف موقفا سلبيا ومتسرعا تجاه أي سلوك لا يروقنا ولا نفهمه، فنحرم بذلك أنفسنا من الانسياب إلى عالم الطفل الممتع والجميل.

إن الإيمان بأن كل مولود يولد على الفطرة ليس مسألة حفظ بالجنان وتلويك باللسان، بل هو تصور عقدي ينبني عليه التزام عملي تربوي ثابت. 

فالانحراف عن هذا التصور يجعل سلوكنا تجاه أبنائنا منذ البداية محكوما عليه بالفشل الذريع. 



إذ إنه من مقتضيات الإيمان بولادة الإنسان على الفطرة: الاعتقاد بأن الله تعالى قد منح الطفل من الملكات الفطرية والقدرات الأولية ما يؤهله ليسير في رحلته في هذه الدنيا على هدى وصواب، وبذلك التصور سيتحدد نوع تدخلنا في كيانه، والذي يتجلى في وظيفة محددة هي: الإنضاج والتنمية، لا التقويم والتسوية، أي ستقتصر وظيفتنا تجاه الطفل على تقديم يد المساعدة للطفل حتى ينضج تلك الملكات وينمي تلكم القدرات.

بل إن من مقتضيات توظيف هذا الحديث النبوي الشريف أنه حينما نلحظ انحرافا حقيقيا في سلوك الطفل، فعلينا أن نراجع ذواتنا ونتهم أنفسنا ونلومها ونحاسبها، لأننا سنكون نحن المسؤولين عن تحريف تلك الفطرة التي وضعها الله تعالى بين أيدينا أمانة سوية سليمة، فلم نحسن الحفاظ عليها، ولم نؤد حقها على الوجه المطلوب.. وبذلك سوف نشفى من أعراض النرجسية التي تصيب معظم الآباء، حيث سنتمكن من تطوير ذواتنا باستمرار عن طريق عرضها على ميزان النقد والتقويم.فالطفل كيان إنساني سليم وليس حالة تربوية منحرفة.



2- الواجب عند الطفل يتحقق عبر اللذة أساسا وليس عبر الألم:

نعم إن خوف الطفل من الألم قد يجعلك تضبط سلوكه ولو لفترة معينة، ولكنك لن تستطيع التعويل باستمرار على تهديده بالألم إذا كنت تريد أن تبني في كيانه قيمة احترام الواجب والالتزام به. 

كما لن يمكنك تفادي الآثار السلبية لما يحدثه الألم في نفسه وشخصيته، وهو ما سنتطرق إليه بعد هذا الجزء من الحديث لا تنتظر من الطفل أن يقوم بما عليه القيام به من تلقاء نفسه وبشكل آلي، بل وحتى بمجرد ما تأمره به، والسبب هو أن مفهوم الواجب عنده لم ينضج بعد، وهو من المفاهيم المجردة التي ينبغي تنشئة الطفل عليها بشكل تدريجي.

فحينما تأمره أن يقوم بإنجاز تمارينه المدرسية مثلا، فإن استجابته لك لن تتحقق ما لم تربطها بمحفز يحقق له متعة منتظرة، مثل الوعد بفسحة آخر الأسبوع أو زيارة من يحبه... حتى يرتبط فعل الواجب لديه باستشعاره للمتعة التي سوف يجنيها. 



فيكون الهدف هو أن يصبح الطفل متعلقا بفعل الواجب قدر تعلقه بتحقيق تلك المتعة وما يدعم ذلك هو أن الطفل أثناء تنفيذه للواجب، فإنه يفعل ذلك بمتعة مصاحبة، كأن يغني وهو يكتب، أو يقفز على رجل واحدة و هو ذاهب لجلب شيء ما.. وعلى أساس هذا الاعتبار تأسست مدارس تعليمية، تعتمد اللعب وسيلة أساسية لتعليم الصغار. 



ويعتقد بعض الآباء أن ربط الواجب بالمحفزات، وخاصة المادية منها، سوف يوقعهم في تدليل أبنائهم. 

وهو ما نعتبره خلطا في المفاهيم قد يقع فيه الكثير، وبكلمات سريعة موجزة نقول: إن الدلال هو منح المتعة بدون ربطها بالقيام بالواجب، وغالبا ما يكون تقديم تلك المتعة استجابة لابتزاز يمارسه الطفل على والديه، بل هي أحيانا منح المتعة مقابل اقتراف الخطأ، وذلك انحراف كبير في السلوك التربوي تجاه الأبناء.

وما نتحدث عنه نحن بهذا الصدد مخالف كما ترى لهذه الصورة.

إن تفهم هذا الأمر عند الطفل سيجعل تعاملنا معه أثناء إلزامه بفعل الواجب تعاملا إيجابيا وخاليا من التوتر فالواجب عند الطفل يتحقق عبر اللذة أساسا وليس عبر الألم.



3- الزمن عند الطفل زمن نفسي وليس زمنا اجتماعيا:

نعتمد نحن الكبار في تحديد الزمن على ما تعارفنا عليه من وسائل، تطورت عبر العصور إلى أن وصلت إلى الزمن الكرونولوجي، الذي يعتمد اليوم على الأجزاء المجزأة من الثواني، وهو في كل مراحله يُعتَبر زمنا اجتماعيا. 

في حين أن مفهوم الزمن عند الطفل هو أيضا من المفاهيم المجردة التي يلزمه وقت كاف لاستيعابها والانضباط إليها والعمل ضمنها. 



والزمن الوحيد الذي يعمل الطفل وفقه هو الزمن الذي يحسه هو حسب متعته أو ألمه: فإذا كان مستغرقا في اللعب، مثلا، فإنه يعتقد في قرارة نفسه أن الكون كله سيتوقف احتراما لتمتعه بعمله ذاك، فلا حق لأي كان حسب إحساسه أن يشوش عليه متعته تلك.

وليس المجال الآن مجال مناقشة كيفية تأهيل الطفل لإدراك الزمن الاجتماعي، ولذلك سنتكفي بالتأكيد على ضرورة استحضار هذا الأمر أثناء إلزام الطفل القيام بواجب ما في وقت ما، وذلك بمساعدته للخروج تدريجيا من زمنه النفسي إلى زمنك الاجتماعي.

فإذا كان مستغرقا في اللعب مثلا، وكان عليه أن ينتهي منه على الساعة الخامسة لينجز واجبا ما، فما عليك إلا أن تنبهه إلى ذلك قبل الموعد بعشر دقائق على الأقل، وإذا كان لديك الوقت الكافي أن تشاركه فيما يقوم به، حتى تدخل معه زمنه النفسي ثم تخرجه منه شيئا فشيئا. فالزمن عند الطفل زمن نفسي وليس زمنا اجتماعيا.



4- العناد عند الطفل نزوع نحو اختبار استقلاله وليس رغبة في المخالفة:

عندما نأمر الطفل أو ننهاه فيخالفنا، نتهمه مباشرة: ' يا لك من ولد عنيد'. 

ولا نتوقف للبحث عن الأسباب 'الموضوعية' التي دعته إلى عدم الاستجابة لنا.

يظهر العناد عادة بعد مرور سنتين ونصف، وتسمى سن العناد، ويفيدنا علماء النفس أنه كلما أظهر الطفل عنادا قبل هذا السن كلما دل ذلك على سلامته النفسية. 

نعم، فالعناد الطبيعي دليل السلامة النفسية. 

ولفهم ذلك نسترجع ما يشبه قصة إدراك الطفل لما حوله: إذ أن الطفل منذ أن تقدر له الحياة في بطن أمه يكون مرتبطا بذلك الحبل السري الذي يغذيه بالهواء والغذاء، ويستمر شعوره بالارتباط بالحبل السري مع أمه حتى حينما يخرج إلى هذا العالم.

وحينما يشرع في إدراك الأشياء التي تحيط به ينتابه إحساس أنه عضو من أعضاء أمه، تماما مثل يديها أو رجليها، تحركه كيفما أرادت، غير أن هذا الشعور يتعرض لأحداث بسيطة تشوش هذا الاعتقاد عند الطفل، مما يحدو به إلى اختباره، وتكون الوسيلة الوحيدة للاختبار هي عدم الاستجابة، أو ما نسميه نحن الكبار: ' عنادا'.

ومن المفارقات التي يؤكدها العلماء أن الطفل حينما يصل إلى حقيقة أنه مستقل عضويا وإراديا عن أمه فإنه لا يفرح بذلك، بل على العكس يصاب بالألم. 



وما يقع عادة أنه مع شعوره بألمه الذاتي فإنه يتعرض إلى ألم خارجي من قبلنا حينما نعاقبه على عناده والمهم هنا هو أن نستحضر أن الأمر له مبرر حيوي بالنسبة للطفل، وأن كرامتنا نحن الكبار غير مستهدفة من قبله، وذلك مفتاح أولي للحل.

----------


## ابن الجنوب

5- الفضاء عند الطفل مجال للتفكيك وليس موضوعا للتركيب:

نرتب الفضاء نحن الكبار ليقوم بوظيفة ما: كأن نرتب القاعة لتكون صالحة لعرض مسرحية أو لإلقاء محاضرة، ونرتب الغرفة لاستقبال الضيوف... فالفضاء عندنا مجال للتوظيف، ووسيلة توظيفه هي تركيبه. 

أما الطفل فإننا إذا وضعناه في الفضاء الذي قمنا بترتيبه فإنه سيحيله إلى فوضى كاملة، لماذا ؟ لأنه يحدوه هاجس غير الهاجس الذي يحدونا: يحدوه شغف شديد أن يتعرف على هذا العالم حتى يكون مؤهلا في المستقبل لتوظيفه، ووسيلته الوحيدة للتعرف عليه هي تفكيكه. 



وغالبا ما ينشأ التوتر بيننا وبين أبنائنا نتيجة عدم استحضارنا لهذه الجزئية الكبيرة: فلا نعترف للطفل بحقه في التعرف على هذا العالم، ونرتب الغرفة مثلا وقد جعلنا المزهرية الرائعة في متناول يديه، مفترضين فيه أن يراها و لا يمد يده عليها، وإذا حصل ما هو منتظر، وهو أن يمد يده عليها، عاقبناه طبعا.

إن حق الطفل في التعرف على هذا العالم يظهر في كل حركاته وسكناته، وعليه فنحن مطالبون بأن نشبع حاجته هذه عن طريق إتاحة الفرص الكافية له كي يتعرف عليه، دون أن يلحق الأذى بنفسه ولا الإضرار بنا.



عرفت أمًا استطاعت بخبرتها أن تجد حلا لمشاغبات ابنتها، التي ظهر عليها اهتمام خاص بالتوابل التي يحتوي عليها المطبخ، فخصصت لها وقتا وضعت فيه بين يديها كل تلك المواد، وأخذت تعرفها إياها مادة مادة، فعرفتها أسمائها وسمحت لها أن تشمها وتتذوقها وتلمسها وهكذا فقد أشبعت لها أمها رغبتها في المعرفة وحمتها من تعريض نفسها للخطر.

وهناك وسيلة هامة جدا لإشباع رغبة المعرفة لدى الطفل، وهي تمكينه من الألعاب التي يحتاجها، ذلك باستيحائها من مشاغباته، فمشاغباته تعكس اهتماماته. 

ولا ننس ونحن نقتني له ألعابه، أن نختارها من النوع القابل للتفكيك، فإذا لم تكن كذلك فسوف يفككها بطريقته الخاصة: سوف يكسرها طبعا.



6- كل رغبات الطفل مشروعة وتعبيره عن تلك الرغبات يأتي أحيانا بصورة خاطئة:

من أهم المبادئ التي يدلنا عليها علم البرمجة العصبية اللغوية أن 'وراء كل سلوك، مهما كان سلبيا، دافع إيجابي'. وإني لأجد هذا المبدأ هو أصدق ما يكون على الطفل، باعتباره 'كيانا إنسانيا سليما وليس حالة تربوية منحرفة'.

فدوافعه لا تخرج عن الرغبة في تحقيق الحاجات الحيوية بالنسبة إليه: ومنها تحقيق الذات والرغبة في الشعور بالاهتمام والمحبة والأمن والرغبة في الانتماء وغيرها... لكنه ولأجل تحقيق تلك الرغبات المشروعة، فقد يقوم بأفعال 'مزعجة' لنا نحن الكبار:

فقد يبالغ في البكاء كي يعبر عن رغبته في الأكل.

وقد يمزق الصحيفة التي بين يديك كي يثير اهتمامك.

وقد يستحوذ على ألعاب غيره كي يعبر لك عن رغبته في أن تخصص له ألعابا خاصة به.

وقد يرفض الذهاب للمدرسة كي يعبر لك عن رغبته في تحقيق الاحترام الذي يستحقه من قبل المعلمة.



وقد يأخذ السكين ويضع رأسه في فمه ليكتشف هذا الشيء الذي بين يديه.

وقد يقوم بأفظع الأعمال، ولكن يبقى السؤال: كيف يكون رد فعلك غالبا ؟ 

وعلى ماذا تركز اهتمامك حينها ؟

أغلبنا سوف لن يبالي إلا بالسلوك الخاطئ، ولن يكلف نفسه عناء الكشف عن الرغبة والدافع الذي هو أصل السلوك، ولذلك فرد الفعل المنسجم مع سطحية التركيز على السلوك لن يكون إلا العقاب. 

وحينما سيفهم الطفل أنه معاقب على كل ما قام به وما أحس به، فسوف نكون مسهمين في إرباك التوازن النفسي لديه دون أن ندري.



إننا إذا ما استطعنا التمييز بين السلوك الخاطئ والرغبة المشروعة، فسوف نحقق مجموعة من الأمور دفعة واحدة، ومنها:

أولا: إننا سنصبح أكثر تحكما في ردود أفعالنا تجاه السلوكيات الخاطئة لأطفالنا، فنعاقب الطفل إذا ما عاقبناه على السلوك الخاطئ لا على الرغبة.

ثانيا: إننا سنصبح أكثر تفهما لسلوك الطفل، وبالتالي فسنجد أنفسنا مفتوحين على خيارات أخرى غير العقاب المباشر، ولذلك فقد نكتفي بتنبيه الطفل، أو على الأقل تخفيض مستوى العقاب إلى أدنى ما ممكن.

ثالثا: سنكون بذلك التحكم في ردود أفعالنا وذلك التفهم لسلوك طفلنا مسهمين في الحفاظ على توازنه النفسي.

فكل رغبات الطفل مشروعة و تعبيره عن تلك الرغبات أحيانا خاطئة.



7- كل اضطراب في سلوك الطفل مرده إلى اضطراب في إشباع حاجاته التربوية:

لا يضطرب سلوك الطفل أبدا لأنه قد انحرف، ولكن لأنه يعاني من جوع فيما يخص حاجة من حاجاته التربوية والنفسية.

هذه القاعدة ينبغي أن تؤخذ باهتمام خاص، لأنك عن طريق استيعابها والاقتناع بها فستوفر عليك جهدا جهيدا لا طائل منه في تعاملك مع طفلك: ذلك أنه سيكون بإمكانك بدل أن تفكر في أنواع العقاب والزجر إذا ما لاحظت اضطرابا في سلوكه، أن تطرح على نفسك سؤالا مباشرا: ما هي الحاجة التربوية التي فرطت في تغذيتها حتى اضطرب سلوك طفلي إلى هذا الحد ؟

حينها ستجد الجواب بين يديك واضحا، بل دعني أقول إنك إن قمت بمعالجة سلوكه بتغذية حاجته فسيكون لفعلك ذاك أثر سريع وفعال ترى نتائجه ولو بعد حين.



فقد يقوم ابنك بتكسير ألعابه وأشيائه مثلا ويضرب أقرانه، وقد تعاقبه دون جدوى، بل قد يزداد عدوانية.

ولكنك لو أدركت أنه يعاني بكل بساطة من ضيق مجال تحركه ولعبه أو من شعور بإهماله حينما اهتممت بالضيوف ولم تحدثه أو تأخذه بين يديك كما تفعل دائما، لو أدركت ذلك لعملت على تغذية حاجة تحقيق ذاته:بأن توسع له مجال حركته أو ترفع من معنوياته بمزيد من الاهتمام، حينها ستختفي بسهولة ويسر كل مظاهر العدوانية لديه.

وقد يعاني من شدة الخوف مثلا، فيصبح مزعجا جدا، لا يخطو خطوة إلا إن كنت مرافقه وتمسك بيده.. ومن أغرب ما عرفت أن آباء يشبعون أبناءهم ضربا لمجرد أنهم يخافون من الظلام، ولا تكون النتيجة في الأخير إلا أن تتعمق لدى الطفل المسكين مشاعر فقدان الأمن.. في حين أنك لو علمت أنه يعاني من شعور عميق بفقدان الأمن إما نتيجة مسلسلات العنف التي يدمن على مشاهدتها ضمن حصة الرسوم المتحركة، أو لشحك في ضمه والاهتمام به ورعايته، أو لمبالغتك في مراقبته. 

لو أدركت ذلك لعملت على تغذية حاجة الأمن لديه:بأن تنتقي معه ما يشاهده وتهتم بضمه والحنو عليه ولا تبالغ في مراقبته ومساعدته فكل اضطراب في تغذية حاجة الطفل يؤدي إلى اضطرا في سلوكه.

----------


## ابن الجنوب

استخلاص:

إن استمرار التوتر بيننا وبين أطفالنا، سيشعرهم أننا قاصرين على الفهم السليم لكيانهم ولعالمهم ولدوافعم، الأمر الذي سيحدو بهم تدريجيا إلى نزع ثقتهم منا، والانزواء في عالمهم الخاص، ليقدموا لنا مع بداية مرحلة 'مراهقتهم' الفاتورة الإجمالية لعلاقتنا بهم، مكتوب عليها:'أنا لا أثق بكم'.

----------


## ابن الجنوب

اسرار حياة الطفل الخجول والانطوائي 

تتفق الآراء التربوية على أهمية مرحلة الطفولة في بناء شخصية الإنسان المستقبلية، فإذا ما اعترى تربية الطفل أي خلل فإن ذلك سيؤدي حتما إلى نتائج غير مرضية تنعكس سلبا على الفرد والمجتمع معا، ومشكلة الخجل التي يعاني منها بعض الأطفال يجب على الوالدين والمربين مواجهتها وتداركها. فكثير من الأطفال يشبون منطوين على أنفسهم، خجولين يعتمدون اعتمادا كاملا على والديهم، ويلتصقون بهم، لا يعرفون كيف يواجهون الحياة منفردين، ويظهر ذلك بوضوح عند بداية احتكاكهم بالعالم الخارجي كالمدرسة والنادي والشارع

الطفل الخجول يقول عنه الأطباء أنه طفل لديه حالة عاطفية وانفعالية معقدة تنطوي علي الشعور بالنقص‏,‏ وهو طفل متردد في قراراته منعزلا‏,‏ وسلوكه يتسم بالجمود والخمول‏,‏ وينمو محدود الخبرة لا يستطيع التكيف مع الآخرين ‏.

وتعد الوراثة أحد الأسباب الرئيسية لولادة طفل خجول‏..‏ ومن الأسباب الرئيسية أيضا : 
• الأطفال الذين يعانون من حرمان لاحتياجاتهم الأساسية مثل المأكل والمشرب، مكان النوم الملائم ( المسكن ) سوء التغذية وسوء العلاج الصحي أو الطبي.
• الحرمان العاطفي : كغياب الحنان والدفء والتعامل الرحيم مع الطفل ووضعه في أولويتنا ( عدم الرضاعة , أم تتكلم في الهاتف وتطعم ابنها بالقنينة من بعيد . إطعام الأم لطفلها وفي يدها سيجارة ) فمن الضروري مخاطبة الطفل وإشعاره بالارتباط النفسي والمعنوي , خاصة في حالة إعطائه وجبة غذائية أو تبديل ملابسه ، فالطفل لديه القدرة على تخزين هذه المضامين فيعكسها في مرحلة يكون فيها قادرا على الحديث والتكلم.
• الحرمان التربوي : ونقصد هنا ضرورة تحضير الجو المناسب والمستلزمات المناسبة للطفل لتنميته فكريا وعقليا مثل الألعاب , وضرورة تواجد الوالدين فترة معينة خلال اليوم مع الطفل لإكسابه معايير تربوية جديدة .
• مخاوف الأم الزائدة في حماية أطفالها‏,‏ فهذه المخاوف تساعد في نمو صفة الخجل في نفسية أبنائها , ‏حيث ينشأ الأبناء ولديهم خوف من كل ما يحيط بهم سواء في الشارع أو مع الأقران‏,‏ ويتولد لديهم شعور أن المكان الآمن الوحيد لهم هو وجودهم بجوار الأم‏
• عيوب الطفل الجسمية أو المادية مثل قصر القامة أو هزال الجسد أو ضعف السمع أو السمنة المفرطة‏,‏ أو قلة المصروف كلها أمور تؤدي إلي إصابة الصغار بالخجل في مواجهة الآخرين‏
• التدليل المفروط من جانب الوالدين للطفل: كعدم سماح الأم لطفلها بأن يقوم بالأعمال التي أصبح قادرا عليها؛ اعتقادا منها أن هذه المعاملة من قبيل الشفقة والرحمة للطفل، وعدم محاسبتها له حينما يفسد أساس المنزل . وهذه المعاملة المتميزة والدلال المفرط للطفل من جانب والديه بالطبع لن يجدها خارج المنزل، سواء في الشارع أو الحي أو النادي أو المدرسة؛ فغالبا ما يؤدي ذلك إلى شعور الطفل بالخجل الشديد، خاصة إذا قوبلت رغبته بالصد وإذا عوقب على تصرفاته بالتأنيب والعقاب والتوبيخ.
• أكثر فئة من الانطوائيين , الأطفال الذين يعانون حالات التنكيل الجسدي والنفسي والجنسي وحالات الإهمال ، هذه الفئة أكثر تعرضا لهذه الظاهرة وخاصة الأولاد المعنفين جنسيا.

ويمكننا أن نقي أطفالنا من مشاعر الخجل والانطواء على الذات من خلال إتباع التعاليم الآتية:
‏*‏ توفير جو هاديء في المنزل بعيدا عن التوتر وعدم تعريضهم للمواقف التي تؤثر في نفوسهم وتشعرهم بالقلق والخوف وعدم الاطمئنان . ويتحقق ذلك بتجنب القسوة في معاملاتهم، وبتجنب المشاحنات والمشاجرات التي تتم بين الوالدين
‏*‏ يتحتم على الآباء أن يوفروا لأولادهم الصغار قدرا معقولا من الحب والعطف والحنان، وعدم نقدهم وتعريضهم للإهانة أو التحقير، وخصوصا أمام أصدقائهم أو أقرانهم؛ لأن النقد الشديد والإهانة أو التحقير –وخصوصا أمام أصدقائهم- يشعر الطفل بأنه غير مرغوب فيه، ويزيد من خجله وانطوائه.
‏*‏ ابتعاد الآباء عن إظهار قلقهما الزائد علي أبنائهما‏ , وإتاحة الفرصة أمامهم للاعتماد علي أنفسهم , ومواجهة بعض المواقف التي قد تؤذيه بهدوء وثقة، فكل إنسان -كما يؤكد علماء النفس- لديه غزيرة طبيعية يولد بها تدفعه للمحافظة على نفسه وتجنب المخاطر , وبالتالي فهو يستطيع أن يحافظ على نفسه أمام الخطر الذي قد يواجهه بغزيرته الطبيعية.
‏*‏ تعويد الطفل علي الحياة الاجتماعية سواء باستضافة الأقارب في المنزل‏,‏ أو إشراكه في ألعاب جماعية‏.‏أو مصاحبتهم لآبائهم وأمهاتهم في زيارة الأصدقاء والأقارب، أو الطلب منهم برفق أن يتحدثوا أمام غيرهم، سواء كان المتحدث إليهم كبيرا أو صغيرا، وهذا التعويد يضعف في نفوسهم ظاهرة الخجل ويكسبهم الثقة بأنفسهم.

وإليك عزيزتي الأم خاصة :
* امتدحي كل إيجابياته الاجتماعية كمساعدته لأحد أخوته، أو اللعب معهم، أو حين يبدأ في الحديث مع الآخرين
* حاولي أن تدرِّبيه كيف يثق بنفسه من خلال التحدث عنه أمام الآخرين بفخر وإعزاز، واتركيه يتصرف في شؤونه بطريقته دون أن تُمْلي عليه ما يجب أن يفعل
* لا تتدخلي لتدافعي عنه في المواقف الخلافية بينه وبين أخوته، بل دعيه يتصرف من تلقاء نفسه، حتى لو تعرَّض إلى الضرب، والحالة الوحيدة التي يمكنك التدخل فيها إذا كان هناك خطر ما يتعرَّض له أحد المتشاجرين
* شجِّعيه على ممارسة أي نوع من أنواع الرياضة، فهذا يمنحه لياقة بدنية، فيزداد ثقة بنفسه. 
* شجِّعيه – في بعض الأحيان - على اللعب مع بعض أقاربه أو جيرانه أو زملائه بالمدرسة الأصغر سنًّا (أصغر بسنة أو سنتين فقط بحد أقصى)، حتى يتعلم القيادية لا التبعية. 
* حاولي أن تمثلي مع أولادك لعبة الضيوف، كلٌّ له دور، ومن خلال هذه اللعبة يمكنك أن تعلِّمي ابنك كيف يحسن التصرف سواء كان ضيفًا أو مضيفًا.
* عليك أن تتركي للطفل الحرية في اختيار أصدقائه وطريقة لبسه حتى في حالة عدم موافقتك علي هذه الطريقة

----------


## L A R A

شكراً على الموسوعه...ملف كامل ومكمل..نزلته على جهازي .. :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

تطرقت من خلال هذا الموضوع على مجموعة مهمة من أبرز الأمور التي تهتم بتكوين الطفل والمشاكل التي سوف تواجهه .. مجموعة هامت من النقاط سلطت الضوء عليها من خلال هذه الموسوعة المصغرة .. سلمت يداك

----------

